

New iOS malware steals Apple ID, buys apps - djrogers
http://researchcenter.paloaltonetworks.com/2014/09/appbuyer-new-ios-malware-steals-apple-id-password-buy-apps/

======
dmishe
New "jailbroken iOS" malware. There's a big difference.

------
ASneakyFox
Wouldn't it be very easy to catch these guys by looking who uploaded the apps
that are being purchased..

